
Fake News Is Not the Only Problem - avivo
https://points.datasociety.net/fake-news-is-not-the-problem-f00ec8cdfcb#.erbrc0d02
======
Freestyler_3
"What Is Real No. Clinton did not fund ISIS." Well, good to hear that from
Gilad.

People not trusting big media corps will surely take this as a complete truth.
And a good way to make this whole piece look a lot worse than what it was
before that sentence.

